#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  > سوال: رمز گذاری بر روی CD

## mj_blue

سلام و احترام دوستان بزرگوار و عزیز
میخوام به صورت CD در بازار عرضه اش کنم و مجوز هم براش گرفتم همه چیزش آماده هست
2 عدد فایل نصبی با پسوند MSI دارم که.....سورسش واسم خیلی مهمه و 
نمیخوام اون فایل ها بر روی سیستم کپی بشن
--------------------------
CD اگر قابل رایت باشه اشکال نداره
فقط و فقط دو فایل نصبی به هیچ عنوان قابل کپی کردن نباشن
با احترام
لطفا کمکم کنید

----------

*emanbatyaneh*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## A_Salimi62

با سلام.

دوست گرامی یه چیزی بگم که خیالتون راحت بشه.

اکثر روشهای قفل گذاری روی CD منسوخ شده هستند.شما شاید با روشهایی بتونید از ایمیج گرفتن از دیسک خودداری کنید و لی باز هم صد درصد نیست.من یه مدتی خیلی دنبال این قضیه بودم.بهترین کاری که در همه جا به اون اشاره شده استفاده از قفل تلفنی و یا قفل سخت افزاری است که باز هم شما باید ببینید که اینقدر  ارزش داره که هزینه کنید یا نه؟

----------

*emanbatyaneh*,*mj_blue*

----------


## mj_blue

روشی که میفرمایید کار نصب را برای کاربر سخت میکنه
فقط میخوام فایل کپی نشه روی سیستم
همین
یا اینکه فایل را جوری EXE کنم که به سورسش کسی دسترسی پیدا نکنه
با احترام
لطفا کمکم کنید :رمز گذاری بر روی CD:

----------

*emanbatyaneh*

----------


## nekooee

قفل گذاشتن روی سی دی که بیهوده هست و می توان به اطلاعات آن دست پیدا کرد. ولی اینکه بخواین فایل را کد گذاری کنید که سورس آن قابل خوندن نباشه بستگی داره با چه ابزاری نوشته شده باشه. .NET هست؟ Delfi هست ؟ و ... 
بسته به هر کدوم نرم افزارهایی برای کد کردن سورس وجود داره ولی کرکر های حرفه ای همانها را هم از کد خارج می کنن ولی کاربران متوسط نمیتونن چنین کاری انجام بدهند.

----------

*emanbatyaneh*,*mj_blue*,*sohil62*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## Service Manual

> روشی که میفرمایید کار نصب را برای کاربر سخت میکنه
> فقط میخوام فایل کپی نشه روی سیستم
> همین
> یا اینکه فایل را جوری EXE کنم که به سورسش کسی دسترسی پیدا نکنه
> با احترام
> لطفا کمکم کنید


سلام

راهی برای محافظت از فایل های MSI وجود ندارد / موفق باشید .

----------

*fkh52000*,*mj_blue*,*nekooee*

----------


## mj_blue

تشکر میکنم بسیااااااااااار
جنب نکویی عزیز .net هست ولی علم من به اونجا نمیرسه نمیرسه و نیاز هم نیست
جناب سرویس مانوال بزرگوارم حرفتون کاملا منطقی و درسته تشکر میکنم
حالا نمیشه یک چیزی معرفی کنید در حد مبتدی که فایل را که رایت میکنم
نشه توی سیستم کپیش کرد
به خاطر دلخوشیم میگم
خیلی متشکر

----------


## nekooee

اگر .NET هست قبل از ساختن msi فایل exe اجرایی برنامه را با نرم افزار AsmartAssembly می توانید کد کنید البته این فقط کار کاربر را سخت می کنه اما نشد نداره و افراد حرفه ای محتوای آن را می توانند بخوانند.
موفق باشید

----------

*mj_blue*,*Service Manual*,*غفور*

----------


## Service Manual

> اگر .NET هست قبل از ساختن msi فایل exe اجرایی برنامه را با نرم افزار AsmartAssembly می توانید کد کنید البته این فقط کار کاربر را سخت می کنه اما نشد نداره و افراد حرفه ای محتوای آن را می توانند بخوانند.
> موفق باشید


سلام

با de4dot - Deobfuscator for .NET راحت Deobfuscate میشه .........

----------

*mj_blue*,*غفور*

----------


## nekooee

آره منم گفتم فقط یک مقدار کارشون سخت میشه و هر کاربری نمیتونه به سورس دسترسی پیدا کنه ولی میشه...

----------

*mj_blue*,*غفور*

----------


## mj_blue

از شما بزرگواران کمال تشکر را دارم بابت پاسخ ها
نتیجه گیری میشه کرد هر قفلی هم که باشه باز میشه.....
من نمیخوام روی آتوران کد بزارم ( کاربر پسند نیست)
میشه یک نرم افزار بهم معرفی کنید که مانع رایت کردن مجدد cd بشه
به زبان ساده رایت کردن دیسک را برای کاربر کمی مشکل کنه..!
با احترام :رمز گذاری بر روی CD:

----------


## nekooee

اون چیزی من گفتم روی اتوران قفل نمیذاره کلا سرس برنامت رو کد میکنه که  محتواش برای سایرین قابل خوندن نباشه. برای قفل گذاری روی خود سی دی که نشه  رایتش کرد انواع و اقسام برنامه هست که زیاد عملکردشون با هم تفاوت نداره  میتونید تو اینرنت سرچ کنید هر کدوم دم دست رسید دانلود کند.
سرچ کنید قفل گذاری بر روی سی دی

----------

*mj_blue*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## pese

نرم افزار های tzcopy و winiso فایل ها را به صورت غیر عادی حجیم می کردند که به اسانی کپی نشوند.
ولی  clone cd قفل ان ها را می تونه بشکونه.
یک سری انجمن تخصصی هستند که به بحث تخصصی نرم افزار می پردازند ان جا سوال کنید بهتر به نتیجه می رسید.

اما فکر کنید ایا این کار ارزش داره چون سی دی دادن تو بازار مجوز خاص خودش را از وزارت فرهنگ و ارشاد می خواهد یا می توانید از طریق شورای انفورماتیک اقدام کنید در غیر این صورت باید مخفیانه سی دی وارد بازار کنید که آن هم زیاد استقبال نمی شود.

یک جورایی هزینه های تولید برای یک مقدار کم  مثلا 500 تا  پک زیاد می شه.جعبه و لیبل و هزینه رایت و غیره و از همه مهم تر بازار یابی. 

فایل ست آپ شما هم فکر نکنم حرفه ای باشه چون پسوند msi داره و تا آن جایی که من می دانم راحت میشه ان را مانیتور کرد.  با install shild درست کنید و پیکره بندی ریجستری براش بگذارید بهتره.

شما برای پرسیدن سوالات نرم افزاری می توانید به انجمن گمنام ariadl.ir  مراجعه کنید و با فردی به نام استاد شیرین زبان maghsoud یک مشورتی داشته باشید . متاسفانه ایشان فقط در همان انجمن هستند و سن بالایی هم دارند ولی به خوبی می توانند جواب های نرم افزاری را بدهند.

----------

*maryam_sh*,*mj_blue*

----------


## reza_rojin

> از شما بزرگواران کمال تشکر را دارم بابت پاسخ ها
> نتیجه گیری میشه کرد هر قفلی هم که باشه باز میشه.....
> من نمیخوام روی آتوران کد بزارم ( کاربر پسند نیست)
> میشه یک نرم افزار بهم معرفی کنید که مانع رایت کردن مجدد cd بشه
> به زبان ساده رایت کردن دیسک را برای کاربر کمی مشکل کنه..!
> با احترام







برنامه Armadilo

----------

